# Ever wonder why ex. smokers veer towards vaping sweetened flavours?



## Intuthu Kagesi (11/3/21)

It seems tobacco companies have been using sugars, (caramelised by the heat), et al. for many years.
It is claimed that Marlboro kicked this process off, as not only does it allow for greater absorption of nicotine, (_allowing them to use lower grades of tobacco, whilst increasing their profits_), but the sugars create a secondary addiction, (_read "brand loyalty" in this context_). 

This potentially explains RY4's successes 

https://cebp.aacrjournals.org/content/27/3/357.1

Reactions: Informative 8


----------



## CJB85 (11/3/21)

Explains why those cigarettes with the little flavour bubbles in the filter got so hugely popular...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## Hooked (12/3/21)

Ah! It also explains why so many people who are in the process of giving up start eating sweets all day. I always thought it was just replacing one oral fixation on another, but perhaps it's not quite as simple as that.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (12/3/21)

Hooked said:


> Ah! It also explains why so many people who are in the process of giving up start eating sweets all day. I always thought it was just replacing one oral fixation on another, but perhaps it's not quite as simple as that.



I agree , and ... I wouldn't discount the oral personality / oral fixation part out of the equation as well

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Stranger (12/3/21)

Sickening isn't it, 
that we have the most powerful and wealthy country in the world, that purports to be the champion of democracy and free speech, yet allows big corp to chemically enhance natural products with the sole intention of capturing and expanding a market that produces billions of dollars in tax revenue and at the same time destroys the health of millions of those same tax payers.

War on drugs my big fat arse.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Timwis (12/3/21)

Stranger said:


> Sickening isn't it,
> that we have the most powerful and wealthy country in the world, that purports to be the champion of democracy and free speech, yet allows big corp to chemically enhance natural products with the sole intention of capturing and expanding a market that produces billions of dollars in tax revenue and at the same time destroys the health of millions of those same tax payers.
> 
> War on drugs my big fat arse.


All that matters to the US is the Holy $ and it doesn't matter who dies!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Timwis (12/3/21)

CJB85 said:


> Explains why those cigarettes with the little flavour bubbles in the filter got so hugely popular...


We have never and would ever have such products in the UK, just wouldn't be allowed!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

